# Kaimai Brewery Nz Still Exist?



## Brew Matt (13/8/12)

Just wondering if anyone knows if the Kaimai Brewery in New Zealand is still operating? I purchased some of their Rye Ales a few days ago, and observed what I suspect to be carbonation issues, as well as there being excessive 'sludge' around the top and bottom of bottle (as well as black particles).

I have not seen this for sale previously, so have gone to their website to find more info but the site is down (kaimaibrewing.co.nz + kaimaibrewing.com).

The bottles do not have a label showing the importer, so these are a bit of a mystery to me. Also no best before date on the bottle.

Any info appreciated.


----------



## rehab (14/8/12)

I would say they do. At my local NW who sells nothing but NZ craft beer they sell this still.


----------



## Brew Matt (25/10/12)

Just to update this thread, it would appear the Kaimai brewery no longer exists. My enquiries have turned up nothing.

So it would appear that this is a first for me. Not only have I purchased beers that are probably considerably out of date, they are from a brewery that no longer exists. And I paid full price hoping to get something a little special. Gotta laugh.


----------



## Bizier (25/10/12)

I tried the rye porter and it was so infected with lacto I thought it was intentional, it was actually surprisingly drinkable.


----------



## rehab (25/10/12)

Brew Matt said:


> Just to update this thread, it would appear the Kaimai brewery no longer exists. My enquiries have turned up nothing.
> 
> So it would appear that this is a first for me. Not only have I purchased beers that are probably considerably out of date, they are from a brewery that no longer exists. And I paid full price hoping to get something a little special. Gotta laugh.



Really? I still see new bottles of these on shelfs from time to time. This very thread makes me skip them each time... Will enquire who supplies if someone else picked these up


----------



## Brew Matt (25/10/12)

stillinrehab said:


> Really? I still see new bottles of these on shelfs from time to time. This very thread makes me skip them each time... Will enquire who supplies if someone else picked these up



This thread is not intended to knock the product. Perhaps just check the bottled date before purchase.


----------



## rehab (25/10/12)

Brew Matt said:


> This thread is not intended to knock the product. Perhaps just check the bottled date before purchase.




Life is too short for bad beer. I don't think I will ever get through every good beer in the world so will not waste time on something that has the potential to be bad.


----------



## nate2g (25/10/12)

Yes, Kaimai beers are still being contract brewed here and there. The Golden rye at Renaissance I believe, the others..? Who knows...who cares? The beers are shite.


----------



## Brew Matt (25/10/12)

stillinrehab said:


> Life is too short for bad beer. I don't think I will ever get through every good beer in the world so will not waste time on something that has the potential to be bad.




Fair enough. I just think of the brewer, who may have made a good beer, which then may have been spoilt by poor handling or storage.
But you are right. If the beer still exists, I will try to get one in optimum condition, then set the record straight here.

The life of a beer hunter is certainly one filled with expired & mishandled beers!


----------



## Bizier (26/10/12)

If they contracted the Rye Porter and it came out as sour as it did unintentionally, they should be entitled to a refund plus brand damages.


----------



## rehab (29/10/12)

Brew Matt said:


> Just to update this thread, it would appear the Kaimai brewery no longer exists. My enquiries have turned up nothing.
> 
> So it would appear that this is a first for me. Not only have I purchased beers that are probably considerably out of date, they are from a brewery that no longer exists. And I paid full price hoping to get something a little special. Gotta laugh.



http://www.forum.realbeer.co.nz/forum/topi...source=activity


----------



## Brew Matt (29/10/12)

stillinrehab said:


> http://www.forum.realbeer.co.nz/forum/topi...source=activity




Thanks for the update - I will follow this through & post my success here. Interesting to see others have experienced infected brews from this brewery. I wonder if they are aware of the issues?


----------



## Brew Matt (13/3/13)

Brew Matt said:


> Thanks for the update - I will follow this through & post my success here. Interesting to see others have experienced infected brews from this brewery. I wonder if they are aware of the issues?


I thought I would provide an update here on how I went. I was able to make contact with the brewer that was producing these beers on the 29/10/12 in New Zealand (I phoned him from work  ). I found out through our conversation that the beer that I had purchased was in fact 2 years past its expiry date. 

He does come to Australia on a regular basis, and did promise to bring a few fresh replacement bottles for me, but I have not heard anything since (but would like to think they are still coming!).

Now I know I have heard from a few people that have since seen this beer on the shelf, but have been too afraid to purchase it. I tried to find out if fresh product does actually exist in the Australian market (it is my suspicion that it does), but unfortunately did not get a response to my 2 followup emails.

So, there you go. I am hereby claiming the record for unknowingly purchasing the most out of date non collectable beer at full price. (I think there may have been some old bottles of beer found on a sunken Viking ship, but I dont think they had use by dates at the time).


----------

